# Anyone had spotting then got a BFP?



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

Has anyone had spotting and then found out that they had a BFP. I'm now on cycle day 32 and had a bit of spotting on day 30 and now its stopped. 
Whats going on can anyone help me please?
Hayleyxxxxx


----------



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hay, I'm not sure about the answer to your question but I didn't want to read and run!! So I'm sending you a   and wishing all the best for when you test. 

Love Bev XxX


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats OK thank you anyway.

Have a good new years.

Hayleyxxxxxxxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hayley

I got spotting on CD28 and though it was all over then the day after no AF.  I waiting until CD34 when I tested BFP and my little girl is the result.

Good luck hun.

Kim xxx


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

AHHH bless her she is so cute Thank you for your reply. I'm now on day 34 and still no AF. Not sure when to test again any ideas?I tested on day 28 but it was a BFN So maybe i will do a retest tomorrow morning. I'm just not sure whats going on.
Thanks again Kim.
Hayleyxxxxxxx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,

I had spotting for a few days in the run up to my 1st clomid bfp - seems it was implantation bleeding.

Good luck  

S xxx


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks ShellyM for your reply. It makes me feel more positive hearing about all your lovely Bfp.

Not long to go now GOOD LUCK.

Hayleyxxxxxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hayley how are you feeling? are you on clomid, how long are your cycles usually?

the only way you will tell is if you get bfp or   arrives, but it is possible you are bfp after spotting

so good luck hun and keep us posted im sending you lots of   and a sprinkle of  

L xx


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks linlou17. I'm feeling OK i do keep getting slight AF pains on and off But thats it really.
I'm on my 2nd round of clomid 50mg.
My cycles before taking clomid was anything from 26 days to 42 days. After my first round of clomid i had a 30 day cycle.
Do you think its still possable to get a BFP now even though i tested on day 28 and got a BFN?
Hayleyxxxxxxxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

my sister had bfn the first time she tested on both of her pregnancies so fingers crossed hun

i know the waiting, wishing and hoping is the worst i had a 63 day cycle and i kept thinking i must be i must be ever after 4 tests proved negative and it wasnt to be but at the time it was all i could think

im praying you get your bfp

L x


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Hun I'm not going to get my hopes up to much there is always a next time

GOOD LUCK TO YOU TOO  

Hayleyxxxxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

yes you are right but it would be totally amazing of it was this time instead of next time

take care and good luck

fingers and toes crossed
L x


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah i know i just get scared.

But like you said would be nice.

Hayleyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hayley im so hoping it works out for you this time but if not we just gotta keep trying

L x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hay, it is hard when your not sure what your cycle length will be. It could be implantation bleeding, Maybe just pick a day when you would like to test if af hasnt turned up before then? 

Im really hope its a bfp for you  

Nikki


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hayley

I know its hard hun and it is so scary to test, I waited until the day after my longest cycle.  My longest cycle being 33days so tested on CD 34.  I have my fingers crossed for you hun.  It was my 3rd month of 50mg of clomid when I got pregnant.

Kim xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hayley,

Good luck, have you tested yet? I had a very light period and AF type pains when I got my BFP!!!            I was a few days early too. I had been off of clomid for only 6 weeks.
Jo xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hayley - just wondering how you were doing? did you retest?

sending you lots of  
L xx


----------

